# New Bearings To Eliminate Uneven Tire Wear



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

I just picked up my tt from the dealer for warranty issues, the main one being my tires wearing off on both the inside and outside edges after about 4,000 miles on them. I first noticed a scalloping pattern on them when we were about 600 miles from home on our summer road trip. I faithfully kept the tire pressure at about 5 pounds below maximum and checked them every morning (part of my morning routine, along with torquing the lug nuts). We were not overloaded (6,800 lbs.). The dealer told me everything is aligned properly, camber, etc., but felt there maybe was a little too much play in the wheel bearings, and Keystone agreed to replace the bearings and gave me four new Maxxis tires. My concern is that this seems to be a "guess" on the part of Keystone and the dealer, and was wondering if anyone else has had this issue. I was just reminded of the suspension shackles that someone just replaced and wondered if maybe there is an issue with those. It will be a while before we put a lot of miles on the tt as right now it will be shorter trips until next summer







. I searched the database, but did not find a specific post regarding this. Any thoughts from all you veteran Outback pullers??


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

ftroop,

Inspite of what you said, it sure sounds like an under inflation issue. And if everything is indeed properly aligned, that is a tough one to call. I would take a look at the possibility of a bent spindle throwing the toe out of alignment. Either an extreme toe-in or toe-out could also cause wear on the edges of the tires, and the 'scalloping' you mention would make sense as well, as the tires would tend to want to hop around as the rubber rolls under the leading edge and tries to bind up.

Keep us posted, and good luck!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> ftroop,
> 
> Inspite of what you said, it sure sounds like an under inflation issue. And if everything is indeed properly aligned, that is a tough one to call. I would take a look at the possibility of a bent spindle throwing the toe out of alignment. Either an extreme toe-in or toe-out could also cause wear on the edges of the tires, and the 'scalloping' you mention would make sense as well, as the tires would tend to want to hop around as the rubber rolls under the leading edge and tries to bind up.
> 
> ...


They checked the toe in and toe out specs and everything was okay. I thought for sure they would not replace the tires and say it must be underinflation, but they did







. I was wondering, if in transport from Indiana to SoCal if the tires were under inflated and started the wear pattern then... No way of really knowing, I guess.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sounds like underinflation to me too. 5 pounds is quite a bit below the max. Keep them at the max pressure as measured when cold.


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Sounds like underinflation to me too. 5 pounds is quite a bit below the max. Keep them at the max pressure as measured when cold.


The new tires they have told me to keep them at 42 psi. The dealer states I should only use max pressure when I am fully loaded, close to max trailer capacity. I always thought max was best, but they claim otherwise...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I keep mine close to max pressure, but I do not think five pounds under would make a huge difference (unless fully loaded).

It will be interesting to see how the new tires wear, though!







If they start doing the same thing, somebody is going to have some 'splaining to do!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Exact same problem for our 2006 28RSDS with the Task Master tires that came on it. More wear on the kitchen side but both sides are nearly worn out now with about 7000mi on the trailer. I have kept the tires at 50psi. Our rig is at the dealer now for this and two other problems.

I just dropped it off today and I was told they should get to it next week. I did not ask for a rush because I am not camping right now. We'll let you know what happens. To me it seems like the tires are just not up to the task (Master).

Last trip to the scales showed us with 5900lbs on the trailer axles loaded for a week long trip.

Tony


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

My previous tires were Duros, which I have not heard anything bad about. It's nice to hear from someone with a similar problem out there... With the same trailer. I AM NOT ALONE!!


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

ftroop said:


> They checked the toe in and toe out specs and everything was okay. I thought for sure they would not replace the tires and say it must be underinflation, but they did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they say what was used to check the alignment of the tires? I'm not aware of any machine that can verify the alignment of trailer tires, so I'd be curious to know how they were able to verify the specs.

Depending upon where you live the ride from Indiana to your dealer was perhaps a few hundred miles. If the tires were severely under/over inflated there might have been some additional wear on them, but I can't imagine that would have caused such a problem.

I also don't see were keeping them 5 pounds under the max could have any ramifications either. I've been doing that for years, and have not had any problems yet.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

BOY DO I FEEL BETTER NOW!! I have the same problem. Mind you I'm not glad that either of us has the problem though. I've been planning to start a thread on this issue, thanks for getting it started. Its been a few weeks since I looked at them and the Riesling is impeding the gray matter so bear with me on this. If I remember correctly mine is more pronounced on the front curb side tire and the rear being the next worse. I also am religous about tire inflation and always run at 50psi. I bought a laser lever to check my alignment. I strapped it to each wheel and measured the distance to the frame at the front and back and none were true. Before measuring I made sure to pull the trailer straight ahead on a level lot for several yardsto let everything settle in. I didn't check camber and on a non steering axle how would you check caster? I remember not liking the numbers I got but at the moment I can't find where they are.


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

As far as the miles from Indiana to Socal, I would say at least two thousand. I don't know what type of machine they used to check alignment, etc., but they stated everything was within "factory specs." What made me a little leary was that Keystone decided to go with the fix, but there was no clear cut problem found. I also noticed that the front tires were a little more worn, but figured maybe my trailer front was lower in the front due to hitch placement or there was more weight on the front end, although my tongue weight was below max, and somewhere around 15% if I remember. I do wish I noticed if the kitchen side tires were worn more, or not, but too late now. Keep me posted on what you all find out, and anyone else please give us some feedback!

Jonathan/ Ftroop


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Our rig is still at the dealer but I did some research on the Task Master tires that came on it. Several posts say that Keystone claims to never have used Task Master tires (maybe not but they magically appeared on several new trailers). These tires cost $30 each direct from Task Master and are basically complete junk by all accounts. Task Master warrants the tires for 12 months or the first 15% of tread wear. My opinion is that I don't want replacement junk tires on my trailer knowing that if one tire shreds on the road it could make a very expensive mess out of a trailer and TV (not to mention hurt someone in the worst case). The trailer and axels are being checked for any problems. For $120 I don't have the time to fight with Task Master about their junk tires and will replace them in the spring with something better. Keystone's choice to use these tires is similar to all the Christmas toys with batteries included. At least the toy makers often note the batteries included are for demonstration and should be replaced for actual use.

There is a tire shop in town that I have a good history with who can install new tires and also check the trailer for any problems. Note to new buyers: If you see Task Master tires on your new trailer don't leave the lot! You might also dust for prints to find out who swapped out the originals for tires Keystone has never used.

Tony


----------

